# New PT Test Requirements...Ramblings



## Leo791989 (26 Sep 2006)

well it depends guys..for some push ups are easy.for me running is easy..cos i've been doin it for over 10 yrs now..long distance running and x-country running is what i've done all my life...now push ups might seem easier to you but not to me. 

Journeyman
yes the time is correct 28:12:32 and if u know anythng about running...that is not a fast time..even though the olympic medal was won in few seconds less time..in long distance running 1 min behind is a huge difference.
That personal best time came to the canadian record holder in 10,000 jeff schiebler in 2003.


----------



## Hunter (26 Sep 2006)

Leo791989 said:
			
		

> yes the time is correct 28:12:32 and if u know anythng about running...that is not a fast time..even though the olympic medal was won in few seconds less time..in long distance running 1 min behind is a huge difference.
> That personal best time came to the canadian record holder in 10,000 jeff schiebler in 2003.



Hi Leo,

I know something about running - quite a lot actually.  28:12 is pretty damn fast.  In fact, if you ran that time at this year's national 10,000 metre championships, you would have lapped everybody else in the race.  People of your calibre tend to win a lot of races, so can you post some results for us?  Thanks.


----------



## orange.paint (26 Sep 2006)

Hunter said:
			
		

> Hi Leo,
> 
> I know something about running - quite a lot actually.  28:12 is pretty damn fast.  In fact, if you ran that time at this year's national 10,000 metre championships, you would have lapped everybody else in the race.  People of your calibre tend to win a lot of races, so can you post some results for us?  Thanks.



Or at least provincial champion.I call BS.Proably a guy who knows nothing about running and just made up some time to seem quick.Anything below 40 minutes is amazing to me.


----------



## Leo791989 (26 Sep 2006)

rcac and Hunter
in regards to your questions:
yes I do know it's a fast time..since you guys know a lot about running..why don't u dig it up and check the 02 nationals track/field outdoor championships..i lost the race to jeff scheibler the canadian champion at that time.
Rcac I am full of as much bull shit as you...cheers


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Leo791989 said:
			
		

> rcac and Hunter
> in regards to your questions:
> yes I do know it's a fast time..since you guys know a lot about running..why don't u dig it up and check the 02 nationals track/field outdoor championships..i lost the race to jeff scheibler the canadian champion at that time.
> Rcac I am full of as much bull crap as you...cheers





 You came back here to tell us that???  Thanks, hero.  :


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

I don't know.

Maybe we should keep the name calling and "sticks and stones" crap to the kindergarten playground...it is located over there (points over to the left <----).


----------



## Leo791989 (26 Sep 2006)

RCAC & HUNTER
before you guys barrage me with tons of questions etc.
here is my profile.

http://www.athletics.ca/article.asp?id=9320

And I apologize in advance I was a little off with my Personal Best time in 10,000 and off by a lot in distance running standards.
My time was 29:08.86 sorry about the initial time.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

If that linked page is you, why DID your profile (before you rapidly deleted the information) indicate that you were a NCIO  with the HMCS Tecumseh in Calgary... which is a long way from Vernon, BC?

Enquiring minds wanna know.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Well assuming that is you ( and thats not to be rude, just honest, anyone can claim to be anything on here...for example, I am maybe NOT be a Mud Recce Man  ;D) that is all well and good.  And impressive.

But you still have to do the 19 pushups.

Sucks eh?

Sorta like university.  To get in the university you want, you have to meet their min marks for entrance, or whatever the critieria.

If you are missing 3 marks in say, Underwater Basket Weaving for entrance, your options usually are to 

1.  study UBW more and bring your marks up
2.  apply to a different university.

Maybe the 3 extra pushups won't make you a better pilot, maybe they will, I have no idea.  I DO know that...until you DO get 19...ya, no flying for you with the CF.

Would say...a NHL, NFL, NBA team, or the RCMP or a SWAT team or a Firefighter academy lower there "minimum standards"?

Would you want them to?  Would you like to see me out there for Team Canada the next Winter Olympics?  Cause I can skate, thats for sure...but to what standard??

You want to see MRM as center when the puck drops and its for the gold?

Believe me...you don't.

And Joe and Jane Civie don't want to see that sort of thing with our military.

Remember we are talking the minimum standard here...MINIMUM!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Enquiring minds wanna know.



Ok as simple at THAT one was, you caught me off guard and now there is water all over my keyboard.


----------



## Leo791989 (26 Sep 2006)

HMCS Tecumseh in summer of 06 when i was living.training in calgary..now back home in BC..so changed it
and mud recca thanks for all those analigies.
I was never complaining about the push ups and iam not complaining about it now. I think PT is a great thing. All I said was people like me who failed the PT due to 3 less push ups get another chance. Even though PT wasn't the only reason I didn't make it as pilot.

Anyhow I did pass my PT for reserves this past summer and was able to do exactly 20 push ups before I fell to the floor.

So sincere apologies to anyone who I confused a bit.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Leo791989 said:
			
		

> HMCS Tecumseh in summer of 06 when i was living.training in calgary..now back home in BC..so changed it
> and mud recca thanks for all those analigies.
> I was never complaining about the push ups and iam not complaining about it now. I think PT is a great thing. All I said was people like me who failed the PT due to 3 less push ups get another chance. Even though PT wasn't the only reason I didn't make it as pilot.
> 
> ...



According to the profile you linked to, you are an elementary school teacher.  Obviously not a Language Arts, English or typing teacher.

Let me get this straight:  you were living/training in Calgary and working at HMCS Tecumseh in Calgary in the summer of 2006 and thus posted your profile as being from there...

... but you just passed your PT test for the reserves this past summer (summer of 2006 to be clear).


So-- help me out a bit here  -- how did you come to be employed at HMCS Tecumseh in the summer of 2006 if you just passed your PT test in the summer of 2006. 

To be frank, I am calling horse crap on your link to *you*.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)




----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

... and may I remind you of your post of March 6, 2006 when you stated thus:

_Gents
how are you? I am currently waiting to hear for my ROTP AF Pilot application. My ACS test is scheduled for May and I haven't heard anything in regards to my Physical Test.
I've been working out regularly for the past few weeks and I tested myself today.

5km run - 18min 44sec. (my long distance/cross country running background)
Push ups - 25 non stop
Chin ups - 2
Sit ups - 40 in a minute._

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22803/post-356296.html#msg356296


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

... how 'bout this one, Mr. Elementary School Teacher:

_Hi there,
I was wondering if it's possible to get some insight on the ACS simulation test.
I gotta call today and am booked for May 8-12th this year.
1. Is it hard? Do I need to practice on Microsoft Flight Simulator or it's better to go to a Flying School and practice in one of their Simulators.
2. I have cleared my medical, cycloplegic eye exam, interview, aptitute test, physical fitness test. Is my application reviewed at all or they're just doing prerequisities for now. Any info on that.
By the way I applied for ROTP ( second yr University student) AirForce Pilot.

Thanks.
_
Which is it -- an elementary school teacher or 2nd year University student?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41020/post-351422.html#msg351422


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)




----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

... and then there is this one:

_Gents
I am in a similar situation. But I have already completed 2 yrs of University here in Calgary and can not continue my education due to financial reasons. I eventually want to finish up on my education and get commissioned.
But for now I do need to join forces and get a NCM occupation as a Met Tech. Any info on what is a working style of a Met Tech. Would be possible for me to continue my part time education or it'd be hard like a combat arms trade.
Thanks_

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41655/post-384995.html#msg384995


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

So... now that your little piece of fiction has been uncovered for what it is, why don't you take down the link to the guy that you claimed was you, you fake.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## orange.paint (26 Sep 2006)

Well I think I detected well.BS.

wait this is my new PMQ honest....I didnt just get it off the internet...


----------



## beach_bum (26 Sep 2006)

WOW....some pretty damning evidence there.  I look forward to the response.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Mods:

I think it would be best if my recent posts to this thread were moved to the *Ramblings* thread.  I also think the link to the real athelete's page should be dismantled.  

Thanks


----------



## Teflon (26 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> So... now that your little piece of fiction has been uncovered for what it is, why don't you take down the link to the guy that you claimed was you, you fake.




BOOM! - Super SLAM!  :evil:

and we await the reply,.....


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Mods:
> 
> I think it would be best if my recent posts to this thread were moved to the *Ramblings* thread.  I also think the link to the real athelete's page should be dismantled.
> 
> Thanks


I'm TRYING! If you people would give me 2 seconds without posting....


----------



## orange.paint (26 Sep 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Mods:
> 
> I think it would be best if my recent posts to this thread were moved to the *Ramblings* thread.  I also think the link to the real athelete's page should be dismantled.
> 
> Thanks



+1


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Sorry para... somehow I knew it was you that I was messing up.


----------



## scoutfinch (26 Sep 2006)

Remember that legitimate posts to the original *New PT Test Requirements* thread should go to the original thread so we don't make more work for paracowboy this evening.


----------



## patrick666 (26 Sep 2006)

I thought he loved cleaning up after people? 


... don't kill me.  ;D


----------



## paracowboy (26 Sep 2006)

okay, I think I caught up.
rcarc, I moved your last post to the real thread, as it seemed a valid question related to the issue.

scout,
until we have confirmation, I'm going to leave the link up as evidence, one way or the other.

carry on!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

Leo791989 said:
			
		

> *mud recca * thanks for all those analigies.



Just noticed this...after Paracowboys CleanFest '06 on this thread...

Who the heck is _Mud Recca_?  Is that like, my "street" name?   :nana:

Just call me by my rank...

Corporal-Captain


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Sep 2006)

Yo Mud Recca,

Postshizzle, dem up takes.

Yeaow!







dileas

tess


----------



## orange.paint (26 Sep 2006)

Lol
His hands were mauled in a freak lawnmower accident...dont laugh.


----------



## patrick666 (26 Sep 2006)

LAWN BOOOYEEEEEE!!!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (26 Sep 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Yo Mud Recca,
> 
> Postshizzle, dem up takes.
> 
> ...



HA HA HA HA HA HA HA

Ok THAT is the funniest thing I have seen in years!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Haggis (26 Sep 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> HA HA HA HA HA HA HA
> 
> Ok THAT is the funniest thing I have seen in years!
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!


Word, bro.

Hey Tess, nice do-rag.  How come it ain't tartan?  (Glasgow Bloods??)


----------



## Shamrock (26 Sep 2006)

East Staines Massive!


----------



## the 48th regulator (26 Sep 2006)

That was our day dress stewart tartan,

Later on we dollied ourselves up;






dileas

tess

oh wait it is the pt thread...

ushup:


----------



## Shamrock (26 Sep 2006)

Sit ups are not to be conducted whilst in kilts.


----------



## Hunter (27 Sep 2006)

EDIT - read the links and thought the guy was the real deal.  Wrote some nice stuff.  Then read the rest of the thread.  Now feeling pretty stupid.  Too much beer tonight? Is this guy Leo for real or not?


----------



## scoutfinch (27 Sep 2006)

DEFINITELY NOT!


----------



## Teflon (27 Sep 2006)

Where is Leo,.... ???,.... me thinks this is a case of the incredible disappearing poser! :


----------



## derael (27 Sep 2006)

Probably "heard his mom calling" so he had to go for an extended supper.  :crybaby:


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2006)

As he is still visiting this site, we will TEMPORARILY LOCK this thread.  Any other info that may be pertinent to this Case and any requests can be put to a Mod for reopening this topic.


----------



## Franko (28 Sep 2006)

Oh and a kablamo to scoutfinch....

one---two---three combo to the mid section followed by a throat punch.


----------

